# Help with bed from all you lovely Euramobil owners



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Up until now we have always owned Euramobils, which are such good quality. Unfortunately not being able to afford a larger model, we have gone for a handbuilt motorhome. Without a matteress!
The help I need is your matteress measurements please. The matteress in a Euramobil, as you all know are soooooo comfortable and so we would like to purchase one for our new motorhome, from the manufacture. Having been to the factory in Germany, they were really helpful and friendly. But I can't order the matteress unless I have a specific model of Euramobil to give them, that fits our bed space.
So, please, if your Euramobil matteress is 140cm wide, could you please leave me a message. I'm getting pretty desperate now, the summer will soon be over!
Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm confused (Normal for me) as to why you're doing it this way around, you normally get a mattress to fit the available space, or a combination if it has to be made back into a lounge during the day.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi WhiskyRoller,

Sorry I cannot help you out with our measurements as we have two single mattresses above the alcove to allow the bed to be folded for easier access to the cab.

However, if you take a look through the technical details of the following link there are plenty of various bed dimensions to choose from the numerous models.

I assume the dimensions quoted relate to roughly the mattress size?

Eura Mobil Specs

Hope this helps!


----------



## WhiskyRoller (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. As I remember all our Euras had split mattress. This isn't a problem. 
The dimensions I have available to fit the matteress in are 137cm x 233cm & about 8cm thick. I don't mind it being split, I just need a euramobil model number with the matteress measurements similar to these. So I can go to the manufacture with a model number. Without the model number they are not able to order me one.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*EM Mattress sizes*

I have an Integra A Class and these are the bed dimensions if this is any help.

Over-cab bed - one piece mattress 1900mm x 1400mm
Over-garage bed - two piece mattress, 725mm x 2050mm (Rectangular) and 750mm x 2050mm (Rectangular with the corner cut off to clear the bathroom)

Hope this maybe of some help.

Colin


----------

